# When to transition to adult food



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I only feed puppies puppy food the first two weeks they are eating- then by the time they go home, they are on all-stages food- adult food- which should grow them slower, a good thing. At six months you can do the shift any time safely! Something you might think about is that vets know much about many things, but they may not realize the best information today is that slow-growing is the way to go.


----------



## Moonbridge (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi, on the advice of our breeder and vet, we switched around the 3-4 month point. Our boy still grew much faster than was recommended, but he was never overfed, never over excercised etc. He just kept shooting up. He's just a really tall dog, but his angles all look good so far.
If your breeder and your vet recommend totally different things, then I'd likely go somewhere in the middle.....


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

My girl grew very slowly, so I kept her on puppy food until around 14 months.


----------



## Monkey&Marshall (Aug 17, 2015)

Exactly what moon bridge said ! Marshall was growing like crazy, and while he was not overweight AT ALL (he's actually quite lean), the vet wanted to err on the side of caution and slow his roll down. So we transitioned him to adult food right around 4 months.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

ktunh07 said:


> I'm going to call my vet later today, but would love to hear what others have to say. When did you transition from puppy formula food to adult formula? My Bentley is almost 6 months old.


You need to be more specific as there are many different puppy formulas and no they are not all the same. So when to change depends upon what you're feeding and how your puppy is responding to it.


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

I switched Link to an all stages ProPlan food a few weeks ago. He's almost 6 months. I honestly switched him so I could just buy one bag of food instead of two, but I think it's been good for him. He's FINALLY filling out instead of looking super tall and underfed.


----------

